# Did I do the right thing?



## Bank (Nov 27, 2008)

I went out to go buy oil, and I stumbled on some Royal Purple 5w-30 because it is winter time and cold. I decided to use 5w-40 during summer and 5w-30 during winter. I bought 5 containers containing 1qt each. I read it and I also read peoples comments on it on vortex. I usually change my oil with Mobil1, but I thought I would go ahead and try out this oil tomorrow when I changed the oil. Did I do a good thing for my car? All this oil and the filter cost me $49.77 and also $7 for the Napa Gold Oil Filter. I hope this Royal Purp is worth it because this is the most expensive oil change ive ever done!







Well here goes nothing and hopefully my car will enjoy it.









Zee dub!








You already should know my dub










_Modified by Bank at 6:45 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## no_dub_to_rub (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Did I do the right thing? (Bank)*

uhhhhhhh


----------



## SLUG LIFE (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Did I do the right thing? (no_dub_to_rub)*

no it is not a good thing.... Dont get me wrong royal P is the sh!ZZ but consistency is much more important. You either need to suck it up and stay purple or pick a cheaper oil if that matters more to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bank (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Did I do the right thing? (SLUG LIFE)*

oh if i like it ill def stick with it. which means i prob will like it haha.







but i dont know yet for a fact till i put it in tomorrow and give it a test drive.


----------



## RichE Recaro (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Did I do the right thing? (Bank)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bank (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Did I do the right thing? (dubbin 1.8s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbin 1.8s* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

phew that thumbs up is a good sign for me.


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Did I do the right thing? (Bank)*

I run there gear oil.... I love it.


----------



## joebig585 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Did I do the right thing? (joebig585)*

My friends runs the oil in his 1.8 he seems to like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub_Theory (Mar 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

should of used an oem filter. but other than that I see nothing wrong.


----------



## Bank (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub_Theory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub_Theory* »_should of used an oem filter. but other than that I see nothing wrong.

dang


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Dub_Theory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub_Theory* »_should of used an oem filter. but other than that I see nothing wrong.

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i made the mistake of using a cheap aftermarket filter http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The OEM filter has a check valve built into it, that keeps oil up in the head, vs just running down into the oil pan.
so that during startup the head and valves are already coated in oil.
so now everytime i start my car in the morning the oil light flases once or twice, due to the fact that there is no oil pressure for a second or two, because it takes some time for the oil to get all the way up to the head. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
BAD... especially in cold weather! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
needless to say, i am now going to change my oil again after 500 miles.
and putting in a nice new OEM filter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boomhour1 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Cahill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Cahill* »_
agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i made the mistake of using a cheap aftermarket filter http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The OEM filter has a check valve built into it, that keeps oil up in the head, vs just running down into the oil pan.
so that during startup the head and valves are already coated in oil.
so now everytime i start my car in the morning the oil light flases once or twice, due to the fact that there is no oil pressure for a second or two, because it takes some time for the oil to get all the way up to the head. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
BAD... especially in cold weather! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
needless to say, i am now going to change my oil again after 500 miles.
and putting in a nice new OEM filter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 Michael, unless you are using an orange can, which I consider to be the bottom of the barrel of oil filters, I would not worry about it too much. Your oil light coming on has more to do with the viscosity of the oil that you are using. You may have done an oil change in the warmer months, in which case, the oil light would not come on at cold startup. Are you using the same type of oil as your previous oil change? Most oil filters, 99.9%, have a by-pass built into them as well as anti-drain back. Some are better at what they do than most. The NAPA gold is a very good filter and has more to do with what micron level your oil is being cleaned. The closer to 10 micron is what you should be aiming for, below that, you are getting into bypass filters. At 500 miles on the oil change and if you are using synthetics, I wd change out the oil filter and see if the oil light comes on. Or, if you have a block heater, try plugging the vehicle in. This should curtail the oil light coming on at cold startup.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (boomhour1)*

well i had some valovline 10-40 in there during the summer, and basic oil filter as well (i forgot the brand name)
it worked great as far as i know, no oil light, or valve noise on startup.
but just as the weather started changing, it was time to change my oil as well.
so i went ahead with the same oil, but used a fram oil filter (i belive thats the "orange can" you are refering to) http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but now that the weather has been much colder (low 30's to 40's) i get the oil light on start up, and some occasinal valve noise "clacking" as well, but usually only on especially cold mornings.
the oil light and valve noise, is only for a few seconds, but i hate knowing its because of a low oil condition








no matter how short. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ive already bought some mobil 1 synthetic blend "clean 7500" 5w-30
and a new stock oil filter.
so with the thinner oil, and a much higher quality filter, im hoping this should solve my problem








any other sugestions?
ps. thanks for the input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boomhour1 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Cahill)*

Hi Michael!
I thought maybe you were running a thicker oil which might be part of the problem of the valvetrain noise at start up. The 5w30 oil should work better for cold starts, but, this might be an inherent problem due to the age of the motor. I have a '94 Golf 2 litre which as soon as it smells cold air, it has valvetrain noise on startup. I also use 5w30 conventional oil in it due to short trips in winter (under 5 miles)







. I'm not sure what engine you have, guessing a 2L or 1.8?







I believe you shd be using a vw spec oil of 5W30 maybe in winter and 5W40 in summer. At this point give it a try and see how it works. Temperature here is supposed to go down to 30 below F.







Present temp around 4 p.m. was 34 F. I'm using OW30 oil hoping this will control my valvetrain noise in the future - hope it works! P.S. 30-40 deg. F. in your area seems quite balmy now doesn't it?


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (boomhour1)*

Thats what im starting to think, that its just due to the motors age.








well i put in the new 5-30 today along with the new stock filter, which should hopfully cure my low oil pressure on startup.








when i pulled out the old one, i couldn't see a difference in them, other than the stock filter looked much higher quality








so who knows... 
we'll find out tomorrow morning








30 below!?








yikes!!
so does conventional oil help with the condensation issues? 
that makes our weather sound like florida or something! haha








the weather here cant seem to make up its mind, one morning it will be 20 deg. and the next it will be nearly 30








but thats washington for ya


----------



## boomhour1 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Cahill)*

5W30 should work out fine. Being a '97 I believe you do not need the vw spec oil - lucky you!








On the '94 I usually change the oil out on time more than mileage in the winter. My wife only drives the car to work one way 3 miles so it never gets a chance to warm up which contributes to major condensation in the engine. Oil dipstick actually has pitting in it. It's also hard on the exhaust system. That being said, my Wife seems to like the '94 Golf over the '03 Jetta for winter day to day driving, parking, etc.







(Maybe she knows she really can't hurt it!?)
Let me know how your car starts in the morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Did I do the right thing? (Bank)*

5W40 is ok to use all year 'round.you don't need to change with the seasons.i don't think Royal Purple is a VW approved oil.i used it for a while in my previous 1.8T.i really didn't care for it at all-when it was new,the oil would really let the engine run smooth and rev freely,but after just a day or two,it felt like it was full of 10K mile oil again







good synthetic oil doesn't have that effect on an engine.mobil 1 and castrol syntec are excellent choices,in my experience with them.


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Did I do the right thing? (gruppe-b)*

well ive had the new oil in there for about a week.
i cant really tell the difference while driving.
but who knows lol
and i now have no more oil light on start up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
with the exception of one really cold morning (18 deg.) where it blinked once.
i dont think the oil made that much of a difference as did the higher quality oil filter.








so stick with oem, or high quality aftermaket stuff!!!!








not the el-chepo shuks stuff!!!


----------



## Anomious (Apr 23, 2008)

I use 5w40 Elf. It's a good German oil and is approved by VW


----------

